# Micranthemum umbrosum



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a bunch of these in my tank, and I am quite baffled on what to do with them. I first tried planting them directly into the substrate, but the lower stems and leaves invariably rot after a while, and the plant floats back up. The upper leaves seem to grow quite well and quickly too, however.

How can I anchor them to the bottom without having the stems rot?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

this plant requires way too much light in order to grow as designed by nature.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

mauve said:


> this plant requires way too much light in order to grow as designed by nature.


So any suggestions on what I should do with it? The top parts seem to be growing fine...


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

trim the bottoms off and replant the tops when the bottoms start to look like they are disintegrating.


----------



## MrScourge (Feb 6, 2010)

Needs more light!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=185


----------

